# Anyone here like anime and video games?



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

It would be great to make some friends with people with similar interests.


----------



## Silvanus (Apr 17, 2014)

I love anime and video games! not gonna write a whole list here of my favs but feel free to pm me if you want to talk about any anime, a couple of favorites are One Piece and Sword Art Online. Can talk about video games too, I just haven't been playing much lately.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes. I like both of those.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Hadoukensensei said:


> It would be great to make some friends with people with similar interests.


I do as well:yes..but I don't know if the type of Anime or video games would be of similar interests..but yes, absolutely..PM, if you want to discuss more


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

yes and yes :V

it is nice to meet you, fellow anime and video game lover!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yuuuuup


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Like everyone.

Me, kind of.


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, hello!


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

Wow I didn't expect my thread to get so many replies! I guess there are many anime/video game fans in sas haha. So what are you guys watching? I'm looking for new anime to watch, and this spring season seems like a step down from the previous season, I'm sad Kill La Kill and Noragami ended lol.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

Silvanus said:


> I love anime and video games! not gonna write a whole list here of my favs but feel free to pm me if you want to talk about any anime, a couple of favorites are One Piece and Sword Art Online. Can talk about video games too, I just haven't been playing much lately.


I gotta finish watching Sword Art Online, I stopped watching it for some reason.
I read that SAO season 2 is coming out this year I think. I also have to find time to watch One Piece but I don't if I will ever catch up lol


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

SmartCar said:


> I do as well:yes..but I don't know if the type of Anime or video games would be of similar interests..but yes, absolutely..PM, if you want to discuss more


Oh what are your favorite anime? Or what genre do you prefer? ^_^


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

shortcake said:


> yes and yes :V
> 
> it is nice to meet you, fellow anime and video game lover!


Nice to meet you too!  
What anime are you watching now?


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

s1gh said:


> Yep, hello!


hello!


----------



## Silvanus (Apr 17, 2014)

Hadoukensensei said:


> I gotta finish watching Sword Art Online, I stopped watching it for some reason.
> I read that SAO season 2 is coming out this year I think. I also have to find time to watch One Piece but I don't if I will ever catch up lol


I can not wait for SAO season 2, hopefully it is as good or better than the first season. One Piece is really daunting to look at from the beginning but you can actually cut out a good amount if you want to watch it with no filler episodes so it follows the manga. I am sure there are some guides online somewhere to help you out. It has a bit of a slow start so stick with it, once more crew members start to join though it really starts to pick up.

Lately I have been watching slice of life comedy stuff like Wagnaria!! and I Couldn't Become a Hero, So I Reluctantly Decided to Get a Job. (Yes that is the actual title) I liked both of them but they are not action shows not sure what your into.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Hadoukensensei said:


> Oh what are your favorite anime? Or what genre do you prefer? ^_^


The only one..currently of now..is "Axis Powers Of Hetalia":yes


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Hadoukensensei said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> What anime are you watching now?


hmm, I recently caught up with Attack on Titan which was awesome!
I've been looking for something else to start on since then :3 happy to take any suggestions~


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

Silvanus said:


> I can not wait for SAO season 2, hopefully it is as good or better than the first season. One Piece is really daunting to look at from the beginning but you can actually cut out a good amount if you want to watch it with no filler episodes so it follows the manga. I am sure there are some guides online somewhere to help you out. It has a bit of a slow start so stick with it, once more crew members start to join though it really starts to pick up.
> 
> Lately I have been watching slice of life comedy stuff like Wagnaria!! and I Couldn't Become a Hero, So I Reluctantly Decided to Get a Job. (Yes that is the actual title) I liked both of them but they are not action shows not sure what your into.


I'm probably gonna try to finish SAO before SAO 2 starts, ohh I will try to find a guide for one piece, maybe it's possible to catch up to it lol.
I'm mostly into shounen and comedy but I will watch anything as long as it's good. Is 'I couldn't become a hero, So I Reluctantly decided to get a job' good? Yeah very unusual name for an anime lol.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

SmartCar said:


> The only one..currently of now..is "Axis Powers Of Hetalia":yes


Never heard of this anime, I'm gonna have to google it!


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

shortcake said:


> hmm, I recently caught up with Attack on Titan which was awesome!
> I've been looking for something else to start on since then :3 happy to take any suggestions~


Attack on titan is awesome!! Can't wait for season 2. Hmm what genre of anime do you like? I recently finished watching Kill la Kill and Gurren Lagann and both were crazy over the top action. Those two anime have become some of my favorites, they were also made by the same director, Hiroyuki Imaishi.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

I want to know who doesn't?


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Hadoukensensei said:


> Attack on titan is awesome!! Can't wait for season 2. Hmm what genre of anime do you like? I recently finished watching Kill la Kill and Gurren Lagann and both were crazy over the top action. Those two anime have become some of my favorites, they were also made by the same director, Hiroyuki Imaishi.


ahh me neither :3 I actually wasn't sure I'd like it so put off watching it for a while, but once I started I got hooked.

hmm I'm not sure about a specific genre~ I usually end up watching for the characters I like haha. Fast paced action and crazy fights are always cool though!

I actually started watching Kill la Kill a while ago, was too impatient though so didn't keep up with it :V I might check it out again now that I don't have to wait for new episodes. I loved Mako!
I've heard Gurren Lagann is awesome a lot too, I might give that a go :3


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

shortcake said:


> ahh me neither :3 I actually wasn't sure I'd like it so put off watching it for a while, but once I started I got hooked.
> 
> hmm I'm not sure about a specific genre~ I usually end up watching for the characters I like haha. Fast paced action and crazy fights are always cool though!
> 
> ...


I loved Kill la Kill, I listen to the theme song all the time lol 




Mako added so much humor to the series lol, I won't tell you my favorite characters because it might spoil the anime for you lol.









You can also try Noragami, comedy/action/romance, a very heartwarming anime


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

Hadoukensensei said:


> Wow I didn't expect my thread to get so many replies! I guess there are many anime/video game fans in sas haha. So what are you guys watching? I'm looking for new anime to watch, and this spring season seems like a step down from the previous season, I'm sad Kill La Kill and Noragami ended lol.


Been watching mostly spring season anime, but yea nothing too special. Have you tried watching Hellsing Ultimate? Its really action packed, pretty violent though.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Mirai Nikki is and will always be my favorite.. Yuno! :3
Attack on Titan was also good and I really disliked SAO after episode 12.
I've seen over 100 animes. \o/


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

donzen said:


> I really disliked SAO after episode 12


This x10000, the second half of SAO was such a piece of trash. I'm convinced that the second half was solely written to appeal to the pervert / pedos / JAV fanatics.


----------



## Silvanus (Apr 17, 2014)

Hadoukensensei said:


> I'm probably gonna try to finish SAO before SAO 2 starts, ohh I will try to find a guide for one piece, maybe it's possible to catch up to it lol.
> I'm mostly into shounen and comedy but I will watch anything as long as it's good. Is 'I couldn't become a hero, So I Reluctantly decided to get a job' good? Yeah very unusual name for an anime lol.


Yeah I couldn't become a hero is pretty good, mostly just funny not to much action. I only started watching it because I work in a electronics store so I thought it would give it a chance, I got hooked quickly though and really hope they make another season.

Now that I am done with that and Working!! I need something new to watch. Any suggestions? I prefer a comedy stuff right now.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

s1gh said:


> Been watching mostly spring season anime, but yea nothing too special. Have you tried watching Hellsing Ultimate? Its really action packed, pretty violent though.


Yeah this is season is such a step down compared to previous ones! I haven't seen Hellsing yet but I will definitely check it out one day.



donzen said:


> Mirai Nikki is and will always be my favorite.. Yuno! :3
> Attack on Titan was also good and I really disliked SAO after episode 12.
> I've seen over 100 animes. \o/


Mirai Nikki is so good!! You like Yuno? so that means you like yandere girls lol.



Silvanus said:


> Yeah I couldn't become a hero is pretty good, mostly just funny not to much action. I only started watching it because I work in a electronics store so I thought it would give it a chance, I got hooked quickly though and really hope they make another season.
> 
> Now that I am done with that and Working!! I need something new to watch. Any suggestions? I prefer a comedy stuff right now.


I think I will check this anime out too, I'm in the mood for a funny anime. If you are looking for comedy anime, I highly recommend Gintama, it's not only comedy but also has action/drama. It's amazing give it a try ^_^


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Hadoukensensei said:


> Mirai Nikki is so good!! You like Yuno? so that means you like yandere girls lol.


Yes I do! :boogie

And it's also because of her hair.


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

I like video games and I'm sort of getting into anime. If anyone here wants to talk PM me.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I like some games and anime. Not big on it.


----------



## jokesock (Jan 21, 2012)

Sure, I like anime/manga and games. Skype me: holdmycup
or PM if you want to chat


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

Count me in skype is andrew-j-wilson


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, I like both anime and video games. With the exception of Naruto Shippuden, I watch all of my anime on Netflix. If not for Netflix I wouldn't even known about a ton of those series.

I play games on my PS3. Playing through Skyrim right now and collecting some cheap games online that I didn't have time for when they originally came out.

Also I like the name, Hadoukensensei, nice Street Fighter reference.


----------



## patboy2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

Two of my favorite things.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not much of a gamer, but I have a PS3 if anybody wants to play with someone else. No idea what games I have... GTA5, Read Dead and loads of other random ones my younger brother buys. I've never created a PSN account either, so you may have to help me.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm in to Anime, gaming, so on. Please, if anyone wants to talk or sometime just pm


----------

